# Feeding



## Zora (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello everyone.
I have a new budgie and have tried adding some flaxseed, nigella and mustard seeds to the standard seed mix they are used to but have noticed that they dont eat any of the new seeds at all. Is this normal for them to ignore the new ones or is there a way to try and persuade them to eat them too? Also my budgie seems to repeatedly do strange things in the cage almost all day like hanging to the sides of the cage with its legs backwards as though its trying the push the cage and makes me a little nervous that it will snap its feet/legs doing so. I have added toys etc to the cage but it ignores them and carries on with the strange behavior.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Many birds will just pick out the seeds they like from a mix no different than you would pick out your favorite foods from an assortment. Have you tried adding pellets to the mix? It is not uncommon for budgies to climb around the cage and act like little acrobats that is normal, do you allow the bird out of the cage time?


----------



## Zora (Jul 24, 2021)

I havent ever come across pellets in the pet stores I've visited. They only tend to have the standard budgie seed mix. Are they easily available in the UK or more widely used abroad? I understand that budgies like to climb, chew and play with things but the behavior displayed by my budgie doesn't seem normal. It repeats the same thing in the same spot almost all day like its on a mission. I have let it out of the cage a few times but it was very difficult getting it back in without catching it as refused to come anywhere near and I don't want to have to keep catching it as it would only ruin the bond that I'm trying to form with it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes pellets are available in the UK, look on Amazon if you don't see them in the stores. It sounds like your bird may be frustrated and bored, how big is the cage you have, can you post a picture?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! It’s great to have you on the forums 

Cody has given great advice and resources above!
If you have any questions after reading through everything, please let us know as we’d love to help!

We’d love to meet your budgie when you get the chance! 

Best wishes! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Rae76 (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi, I'm in the UK and had the same problem with sourcing pellets. I found a UK based online supplier parrotessentials.co.uk (though I'm sure there are others) who had a few types of pellets as well as sprouting mixes and lots of perches and toys.
Mods .. not sure if its OK to post the Web address so please delete it if not.


----------

